# please help...



## marina@medibright.com (Jun 12, 2009)

can I use procedure code 17110 for xanthelasma (ICD-9 code 374.51)or I have to use 17000


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 13, 2009)

Either 17000 or 67850, kind of depends on the note.


----------



## marina@medibright.com (Jun 13, 2009)

thank you so much. I will use 67850


----------

